#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  5 Things Advertisers Do During COVID-19

## Bhavya

Due to COVID-19 the world is facing economic crisis. Here is how advertisers are adapting the current situation to survive. 

Adapt to Survive in a Volatile MarketRemain RelevantUse Audiences to Their Marketing BenefitSell by Inspiring & Having Up-to-Date AdsExperiment With Automated Bidding

----------

